# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > General Discussion >  >  1

## Skeeter

1

----------


## andynap

A friend of mine goes there all the time and from what he told me there are 2 hotels there and a golf course and some local stores and that's it.

----------


## rivertrash

My wife and I have been there three times.  All three times we stayed at the Lodge at Koele.  The other hotel there was called Manele Bay Hotel when we were on the island.  Both are now operated by the Four Seasons company.  

We started dating in 1992 and went there for the first time in January 1994, when I proposed and we became engaged.  We went back on our honeymoon in January 1995 and again once more in January 2002.  

The Lodge at Koele is incredible.  The rooms are beautiful.  Get a suite on the second floor and you will have a balcony that overlooks the gorgeous grounds.  The dining room at the Lodge and the two restaurants at Manele Bay have excellent food.  Activities include bike riding, playing the executive putting course, croquet, four-wheel jeep exploring around the island, hiking, the spa at Manele, tennis, sporting clays, lawn bowling and various classes.

 There are two championship golf courses designed by Greg Norman -- The Challenge at Manele, an incredibly beautiful course built around the sea and shore near the Manele Bay Hotel and The Experience at Koele, a mountain course that winds through beautiful forests on the higher part of the island where the Lodge at Koele is located.  

You can also take a ferry to Lahaina, on Maui, (about 30 minutes) and take a taxi to Mama's Fish House or any of the other great restaurants on Maui.  We saw dozens of whales on the crossing, right next to the boat in some cases, and it was amazing.

I guess it's pretty obvious I love that place.  I can't believe we haven't been back.  I wonder if that has something to do with the fact that we discovered St. Barth in 1999?

----------


## amyb

That is probably why you don't get back.  I can not get Phil to consider Hawaii when it is so easy for us to get to SBH from NY.  All our kids have been and all have loved it as a destination. I know I would flip over the flora and fauna and views.

----------


## rivertrash

For us it's easier to get to Hawaii than Saint Barth.  Same amount of time -- about 8.5 hours -- but only one flight to Hawaii, no changes, no Miami, no SXM, no Winair.  In spite of that we have been to St. Barth 11 or 12 times since our last visit to Hawaii.  I think we're hooked.

----------


## rivertrash

Skeeter, there is not a lot of choice on the island of Lanai.  It may have changed, but the last time we were there there were two restaurants at Manele Bay and one at the Lodge at Koele.  We liked the one at the Lodge.  There was also a casual restaurant whose name I don't remember.  It's at the Hotel Lanai.  If I had one night only it would be the dining room at the Lodge.

----------

